# FelonEs TPW Thermopro Fat Burner Review



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sup ya'll. So got these delivered yesterday to try and give me a boost with this cut. I dived straight in with max dose(3 tablets) and went and trained. Now obviously I'm a rep for TPW but I'm always honest with regards to supps etc so don't think I'd be bigging these up if they were sh1t.....I wouldn't.

It was about half hour after I took them that I got to the gym and I started feeling them. If you're stimulant sensitive like me I advise against taking 3 tablets at first cos these are fvcking strong,start with 1 or 2.

I genuinely felt great,dry mouth though but no biggie. The feeling off of 3 of these is intense,not gonna lie I felt off my t1ts haha,would make a great party drug. Fullbody workout on my rest day got smashed....took 2.5hrs and honestly could of gone for longer.

I'm intermittent fasting atm so I'm normally starving by the time I've finished training but these have killed my appetite which is perfect for my cut.

Like I said these mofos are strong so maybe don't dive straight in on 3 tablets like I did,especially if you train later in the day or you could have trouble getting to sleep.

So there ya go........if you're cutting and need a energy boost or something to help curb your appetite then give these a bash..


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Do you plan to take these everyday or just training days?

On none training days what will the spread be? 1 tablet 3x a day or just 1-3 taken at once?

I did try MyProtein Thermopure once and didnt notice much of a difference, can you please tell me how these are different?

Thanks,


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

nathanlowe said:


> Do you plan to take these everyday or just training days?
> 
> On none training days what will the spread be? 1 tablet 3x a day or just 1-3 taken at once?
> 
> ...


I'm taking 2 about half hour before I train mate. Just on training days. Taking em now on a bulk cos they're a great pre-workout.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

might pick myself up a tub

i rarely use fat burners these days as i can overcome the hunger side of things, i more use them as a pre workout with the added perk of slight metabolism boost

ingredient profile looks pretty solid

*
Thermopro capsules contain:
*





*Per 1 capsule*

*per 3 capsule*

*% RI per capsule*

*% RI per 3 capsules*

Tyrosine

200mg

600mg





Caffeine

150mg

450mg





Capsule Shell (Hydroxy Propyl Methyl Cellulose)









N-Acetyl-Carnitine HCL

100mg

300mg





Bitter Orange Peel

100mg

300mg





Green Tea Extract (40% catechins/60% polyphenols/caffeine 8%)

50mg

150mg





Magnesium Stearate









L-Phenylalanine

25mg

75mg





White Kidney Bean Extract 4:1

95mg

285





Vitamin B5

6mg

18mg

100%

300%

Cayenne Pepper

5mg

-15





Green Coffee Extract 20% Chlorogenic Acid

4mg

12mg





Guarana Extract (22% Caffeine)

7.2mg

21.6





Black Pepper (Piper Nigrum) 95% Piperine

1mg

3mg





Chronium

60mg

180mg

150%

450%

Microcrystalline Cellulose









Vitamin B12

200mg

600mg

8000%

24000%

Biotin

200mg

600mg

400%

1200%

%RI Based on EU Nutrient Reference Values


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

swole troll said:


> might pick myself up a tub
> 
> i rarely use fat burners these days as i can overcome the hunger side of things, i more use them as a pre workout with the added perk of slight metabolism boost
> 
> ...


Took 3 first time and was fvxking mental lol. Taking 2 now is the right balance for me. Walk to the gym like Robocop....smash the workout and feel ok rest of the day too. Haven't been getting that afternoon crash like I did on other ones.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

What is the USP of these over MyProteins Thermopure?

Per Serving *RI Vitamin B6 5 mg 358% Vitamin B12 21 µg 840% Chromium 120 µg 300% Per Serving Green Tea Extract 375 mg L Tyrosine 200 mg Caffeine 150 mg L Theanine 125 mg Cayenne Powder 50 mg Black Pepper Extract 5 mg

Caffeine and Tyrosine is the same

Green tea is less.


----------

